# Thép Minh Hưng chuyên cung cấp thép tấm đặc chủng THÉP TẤM CHẾ TẠO S50C



## conmuc (23/12/21)

*Thép Minh Hưng* chuyên cung cấp thép tấm đặc chủng *THÉP TẤM CHẾ TẠO S50C*…Hàng nhập khẩu- giá rẻ. Xuất xứ Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc, Hàn quốc, Đài Loan, Ấn Độ.

*Thép chế tạo S50C* là thép cường lực trung bình. Phù hợp với trục đinh tán, chìa khóa vv. Có sẵn như cán hoặc chuẩn hóa. Cung cấp như _*thanh vuông, thanh tròn*_ hoặc bằng phẳng. Chúng rất thú vị trong khả năng hàn và gia công, và chúng có thể chịu được các phương pháp xử lý nhiệt khác nhau dựa trên tiêu chuẩn JIS G 4051-2009.













*1. Thành phần hóa học thép S50C*


*Mác thépThành phần hóa học ( Wt, %)CSiMnNiCrPSS50C*0.47-0.530.15-0.350.6-0.9 ≤ 0.20 ≤ 0.20 ≤ 0.03 ≤ 0.035



*2. Tính chất cơ lý S50C*


*Mác thépĐộ bền kéo đứtGiới hạn chảyĐộ dãn dài tương đốiN/mm2N/mm2(%)S50C*590~705355~54015
*Chuyên cung cấp thép chế tạo, thép làm trục, Thép chế tạo mác thép S45c , S50c , S55c*
*3. Đặc tính xử lý nhiệt S50C*


*Mác thépỦTÔIRAMĐộ cứng HRCNhiệt độ
(°C)Môi trườngNhiệt độ
(°C)Môi trườngNhiệt độ
(°C)Môi trườngS50C*~600Làm nguội chậm800~850Oil180~200Air40~45



*4. Ứng dụng S50C*



Làm một số chi tiết trong động cơ, khuôn mẫu loại thường, vỏ – áo khuôn, tấm đỡ, tấm đệm…
Dùng trong chế tạo máy vì có khả năng chịu nhiệt cao, bề mặt kháng lực tốt, sử dụng cho trục cuốn, con lăn, cánh tay đòn, máy móc nông nghiệp, và các chi tiết chịu trọng tải lớn.
 

*5. Một số hình ảnh sản phẩm thép chế tạo S50C:*






























*BẢNG GIÁ THÉP TẤM S50C*


Xem thêm: _*Thông tin sắt hình năm 2020*_

_*





Chúng tôi cam kết :*_








Sản phẩm đạt chất lượng cao.






Đầy đủ giấy tờ, hóa đơn, chứng chỉ CO/CQ của nhà xuản xuất.






Với số lượng đơn hàng lớn. Chúng tôi sẽ hỗ trợ vận chuyển miễn phí ra công trình cho quý khách hàng.
 

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI THÉP MINH HƯNG*

*MST*: 3702643617        *FAX: *0274 3662582

*Email*: minhhungsteel@gmail.com *Phone: *093 2717 689 – 0932 005 689

*VPDD: *3/31 Kp Bình Đức 1, P.Bình Hòa, TX. Thuận An, Tỉnh Bình Dương, Việt Nam.


----------

